

Why You Should Explain Your Android App's Requested Permissions - panozzaj
http://www.22ideastreet.com/blog/2014/05/30/analyzing-an-app-permission-exemplar/

======
lsaferite
In this vein I am personally boycotting apps that request access to my
contacts when they clearly have no need. The latest instance was an update to
the BoA app that suddenly wants access to my contacts. Hell no. If they want
to add a 'share with a friend' feature (my guess) then Android has this
feature baked in via intents and in such a way the app has no access to my
contacts.

------
ytch
When I get any android phone/tablet, I always root it and install XPrivacy, so
I can get total control on the permissions. I doesn't like the All-or-none
style permission assignment on android.

